# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 10/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Từ Hà Nội khởi hành đến với thành phố mang tên Bác, ghé Đại Nam khu du lịch văn hóa đặc sắc, thể hiện văn hóa nghìn năm của dân tộc Việt. Về miền tây thăm Tây Đô nhìn ngắm chợ nổi trên sông vào buổi sớm thưởng thức món ăn dân dã miền Nam đặc trưng và những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng tại đây. Đến với Nha Trang, thỏa sức tắm biển, vui chơi tại Vinpearl trải nghiệm cảm giác mạnh mẽ thú vị. Khí hậu mát mẻ, trong lành tại Đà Lạt ngàn hoa níu chân du khách khi nghĩ dưỡng tại đây.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - NHA TRANG - ĐÀ LẠT*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêm.Giá tour: 4.545.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện: xe du lịch đời mớiKhởi hành: thứ 5 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe du lịch đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, vé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí tham quan ngòai chương trình, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty TNHH TM DV DL Con Đường Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - HỒ BA BỂ - THÁC BẢN GIỐC*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 3.450.000 VNĐ/kháchPhương tiện đi lại: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 17/10, 14/11

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí tham quan ngòai chương trình, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Vietravel 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - BANGKOK - PATTAYA*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 8.980.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: máy bayKhởi hành: 22/10, 30/10, 7/11

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế an ninh hàng không và phụ phí nhiên liệuXe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí tham quan ngòai chương trình, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty TST tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - SÀI GÒN - CAMPUCHIA*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêm.Giá tour: 8.690.000 VNĐ/ khách.Phương tiện đi lại: máy bay.Khởi hành: thứ 7 hàng tuần.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, vé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí tham quan ngòai chương trình, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty du lịch và Thể thao Việt nam - Vietran tour 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## bautroimoi

Vê Đà Nẵng ghé xem tour bên mình bạn nhá
wwwluhanhdanang.com
Và có nhu cầu booking tour thi liên hệ tại đây bạn nha
0905.15.33.90 
Hy vọng được đón tiếp và phục vụ Quý khách

----------


## mytuyet

Chương trình hay!!!

----------


## bautroimoi

_Mỗi một lần đặt chân đến Miền Trung, chắc hẳn quý khách sẽ không quên được một vùng đất yên bình, giàu lòng mến khách ôm ấp trong mình những phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp: Những ngọn Núi Ngũ hành huyền bí, một Hội An lung linh cổ kính, một Cù Lao Chàm hoang sơ quyến rũ, một Bà Nà đang đổi mới từng ngày với khí hậu trong lành mát mẻ quanh năm chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng quý du khách...!_  THỜI GIAN
 HÀNH TRÌNH

 NGÀY 1 

 *ĐÀ   NẴNG  - NGŨ HÀNH SƠN – HỘI AN* ( Ăn sáng, trưa,  )

 _7h00_
 *Đón   khách tại Khách sạn và điểm hẹn trong thành phố.*

 _8h00_
 *Khởi   hành đi Hội An*

 _9h00_
 Trên đường di Đoàn dừng chân và tham quan   Làng Đá Mỹ Nghệ Non Nước một làng đá cổ truyền và lâu đời nhất tại Đà Nẵng.   Đến đây du khách chiêm ngưỡng cát kiệt tác do bàn tay tài hoa của các nghệ sĩ   lừng danh tạo nên.  

 _10h00_
 Tiếp tục cuộc hành trình đoàn khởi hành   đi tham quan Ngũ Hành Sơn nơi được mệnh danh là Hòn Non Bộ của Đà Nẵng, đến   đây quý khách tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp lung linh huyền ảo của những ngôi   chùa cổ kính rêu phong và hang động linh thiêng (Chùa Linh Ứng, Chùa Tam   Thai, Động Tàn Chơn, Động Huyền Không)

 _11h00_
 Tiếp tục khởi hành về Hội An ăn trưa và   nghỉ ngơi

 _14h30_
 Xe đưa đoàn đến trung tâm phố cổ, Quý   khách đi dạo khám phá nét cổ kính của phố cổ với Chùa Cầu Hội An, nhà cổ Phùng   Hưng, Hội quán Phúc Kiến,  Xưởng thủ   công mỹ nghệ -  nơi quy tụ những bàn   tay khéo léo của 14 làng nghề truyền thống Hội An và thưởng thức chương trình   ca múa nhạc dân tộc do các nghệ sỹ Hội An trình 

 _18h00_
 Ăn tối và tự do dạo phố cổ Hội An về đêm   lun glinh sắ màu đèn lồng.

 NGÀY 2
 *HỘI   AN – CÙ LAO CHÀM*  ( Ăn    sáng, trưa, tối)

 _7h00_
 *Hướng   dẫn viên New Sky Travel đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi Cù lao Chàm.*

 _9h00_
 *Đến   bến thuyền quý khách khởi hành đến đồn Biên Phòng 324 làm thủ tục. Quý khách   lên canoe cao tốc khởi hành ra đảo Cù Lao Chàm. Từ trên cano du khách có thể   phóng tầm mắt ngắm phong cảnh thanh bình của làng quê Hội An dọc hai bờ sông   Thu Bồn. Đến cửa biển, du khách sẽ thích thú ngắm nhìn sự giao thoa giữa sông   và biển.*

 _9h00_
 Tàu cập đảo,   du khách sẽ được tham quan làng cá, chùa Hải Tạng, Âu Thuyền, bãi Làng, bãi   Hương, vòng quanh đảo tham quan cuộc sống của cư dân nơi vùng đảo.

 _11h30_
 *Ăn   trưa tại bãi Chồng. nghỉ ngơi tại chổ*

 _13h30_
 *Tham   gia các trò chơi trên biển: lặn biển ngắm san hô, câu cá…*

 _15h00_
 *Du   khách lên thuyền về lại Hội An*

 _15h15_
 *Về   đến Hội An và xe đón Quý Khách trở về Đà Nẵng*

 _17h00_
 *Về   đến Đà Nẵng nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi*

 _18h30_
 *Ăn   tối và tự do dạo phố đêm lung linh bên cầu Rồng tại Đà Nẵng*

 NGÀY 3
 *ĐÀ   NẴNG – BÀ NÀ*  ( Ăn sáng, trưa)

 _7h30_
 *Đón   khách tại khách sạn hoặc điểm đón trong thành phố khởi hành đi Bà Nà.* 

 _8h45_
 *Đến   phòng trưng bày đoàn làm thủ tục lên cáp treo được tổ chức Guiness công nhận   cáp treo đạt 4 kỷ lục thế giới vào ngày 29/3/2013.*

 _9h15_
 *Xe   và hướng dẫn đón đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Bà Nà Hills. Đến phòng trưng bày   đoàn làm thủ tục lên cáp treo được tổ chức Guiness công nhận cáp treo đạt 4   kỷ lục thế giới vào ngày 29/3/2013.  * 

 _10h00_
 *Hướng   dẫn đưa đoàn tản bộ xuống núi tham quan miếu Bà, khu hầm rượu cũ của Pháp,   viếng chùa Linh Ứng và tham quan chụp hình    Thích Ca Phật Thuyền lớn nhất châu Á cao 27 mét. Chinh phục núi Chúa ở   độ cao 1.487 mét so với mực nước biển để thưởng ngọan quang cảnh núi rừng Bà   Nà và toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng trên cao. Tham quan cầu treo Bà Nà, nhà hát   Opera…* 

 _11h00_
 *Ăn   trưa buffer với trên 30 món tự chọn    tại Bà Nà Hills* 

 _13h30_
 *Tập   trung đoàn tham quan và tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh tại công viên   giải trí Fantasy Park như: Vòng xoay tình   yêu, tháp rơi xay tự do, cối xay gió, leo núi, xe điện đụng, đua xe cảm giác   mạnh...*

 _15h00_
 *Đi   cáp treo xuống núi, khởi hành về lại Đà Nẵng.  Về đến Đà Nẵng chia tay Quý Khách tại khách   sạn hoăc điểm đón ban đầu.*





*TRỌN GÓI: * *……………………/ khách – Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn* 

*Dịch vụ bao gồm*:
- Xe vận chuyển đời mới máy lạnh, phục vụ theo chương trình
- Khách sạn tai tiêu chuẩn 3*, trung tâm thành phố (2 người/phòng)
   * Đà Nẵng: Bamboo green, Whitesnow hoặc tương đương 
   * Hội An: Vạn Lợi, Hội An Riverside hoặc tương đương 
- Ăn tất cả các bữa có trong chương trình (tiêu chuẩn 120.000 vnđ/người/bữa)
- Vé tham quan các điểm có trong chương trình.
- Phí tham quan Bà Nà – Đã bao gồm trò chơi tại Fantasy (450.000 vnđ/vé/người)
- Phí cano khứ hồi Hội An – Cù Lao Chàm.
- Hướng dẫn viên theo chương trinh hài hước vui nhộn và nhiệt tình)
- Bảo hiểm du lịch ( mức 10.000.000đ/trường hợp )
- Nước uống + khăn lạnh ( 01 đơn vị/người/ngày )
    Không bao gồm: 
- Các chi phí cá nhân như giặt là, điện thoại...
- Các khoản không có trong chương trình

Ghi chú: + Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi đi theo đoàn miễn phí ( đoàn không quá 2 trẻ )
              + Trẻ em từ 6 đến 10 tuổi tính 50% giá vé
+ Trẻ em > 10 tuổi < 12 tuổi tính 75% giá vé
              + Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi được tính như người lớn    
*CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ CHUY**Ế**N THAM QUAN TH**Ậ**T THÚ V**Ị** & B**Ổ** ÍCH !* 
  Mọi nhu cầu chi tiết xin Quý Khách vui lòng liên hệ 
Công ty TNHH du lịch và dịch vụ Bầu Trời Mới
Đc: 265 - Trần Phú - Tp Đà Nẵng
Đt: 05113.565652 - 05113565653 
Hotline: 0905.15.33.90 ( Mr Pháp)
Email: newskyopentour@gmail.com
Yahoo: phap_newsky
Skype: phap_newsky1

----------

